# Chicken not so good?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I notice that the day after he eats chicken, Hans invariably scratches and gets brown eye boogies.

I am thinking it doesn't agree with him.

What are your experiences?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Shasta is okay with real chicken, but has problems with all the chicken based kibble we've tried, so go figure.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

try going with no chicken for a week and see if he still scratches.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

rshkr said:


> try going with no chicken for a week and see if he still scratches.


agreed. 

we get eye buggers on a regular basis...I don't know if it's the kibble. No scratching though...


----------



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

We found out through trial and error (and expensive vet bills) that Frieda is allergic to chicken. But our other dog is fine with it.


----------



## seraphim (Aug 7, 2012)

*Modified raw chicken diet*

Sera has been eating one large chicken quarter raw every day since she was a pup. The breeder started her on it, and she has done great with it. She doesnt get gassy or have bad breath, and she has very little waste product.

When she was a puppy we gacve her frozen chicken thighs and she wouls gnaw on them for a long time to relieve her chewing "need"


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Are chicken allergies common in shepherds? My boy has always had brown eye boogies but recently started itching after we switched to raw since we started with chicken a week ago. I guess I'll try feeding him turkey instead, but it'll be harder to find over here. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

In my personal experience, I've noticed more dogs tend to have a problem handling pork. Not so much ALLERGIES, but just a general intolerance that caused GI upset such as loose, runny stools. 

The bulk of my boy's diet was always chicken, because it's the cheapest. They've never had a problem with it, although as I said above my older boy has never handled pork well.

I did get a very large box of frozen chicken necks for free off craigslist one time after a woman discovered her dobermann was allergic to it. 

As others have suggested, simply try NOT feeding the chicken for a few weeks, and see how it goes.


----------



## snowman20s (Mar 2, 2012)

Where do you get your chicken? The supplier may put stuff in the chicken when raising them that doesn't agree with your dog


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I notice that the day after he eats chicken, Hans invariably scratches and gets brown eye boogies.
> 
> I am thinking it doesn't agree with him.
> 
> What are your experiences?


Is this kibble or raw/cooked or combination...if you are just starting raw or adding into kibble that could be the problem... if full blown raw and just starting could be an indication of a detox going on...that's a good thing


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I live in Germany and buy 75% of the meat off base at the local stores. Their products are more on the eco friendlier side compared to American meats. I stopped feeding kibble cold turkey, and his itching has stopped since I stopped feeding chicken. So I'm assuming that's what was causing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

jourdan said:


> I live in Germany and buy 75% of the meat off base at the local stores. Their products are more on the eco friendlier side compared to American meats. I stopped feeding kibble cold turkey, and his itching has stopped since I stopped feeding chicken. So I'm assuming that's what was causing it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


In that case (if same in Germany as here re: big pharma is worldwide), vaccine was likely culpret in sensitivity to chicken. virus is incubated on chicken embryo's or beef bone marrow (not specific - technically), not specific as to process/what vaccine's off top of my head.

Hence "allergy diets" went to novel proteins as choice...kibble used to be beef based - tons of waste from cattle, then came chicken, then came lamb...now it's a crap shoot to find a non allergenic food with the advent of putting flax and potatoes/carrots...still high carbs.


----------

